# Needing help deciding if I should use Wide forks or Small Forks



## Ledbetter122 (Feb 2, 2015)

Now the reason I am asking this is because I mainly use BB's (.177 cal), now my THEORY is that a smaller fork will hold the pouch over the BB and will not release until the pouch gets close to the fork, and a wider fork with release the bb sooner (or for better wording widening the pouch so its not covered by the pouch sooner)

Now that probably makes no sense to anyone, but basically what my question is what is better for shooting small caliber ammo WIDE forks or SMALL forks


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure if I can help much, but I don't think an inch or two makes a real big difference. I swore I saw a video from Gamekeeper John were he did a test on fork spread lenghts. I remember he had one that was extremely exaggerated to prove a point (the forks were like a foot apart!) If I recall right the ones with the wider forks actually had slower FPS. 

Maybe some super slow motion video of different shots with different fork lengths/widths would help explain it better.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

by the way your asking your question i will answer like this, the forks width has no effect, theres flat top slingshots used to shoot with and they have no forks, some just use the pouch and rubber with thier hands as the frame- no forks in that style. to me, the only way i can answer your question is that its the pouch size you should probally take into consideration, find or make a small, light pouch that you feel comfortable with useing. only time i think fork width makes a difference is if shooting through the fork and if your forks are not allowing your bands, pouch or both to pass through without interfereing with the ammo shot. once again, this is if i understood your question correctly. :nerd:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Try to see Bill Hays' video on his experiment with wide forks, may answer your question.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Ledbetter122 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for your responses, for some odd reason I was unable to login Yesterday.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

It doesn't make a difference to me. It sure does feel more natural to me to shoot bbs with a small shooter though.


----------

